# اول تصميم ليا بالفوتوشوب ♥♥ بحر الدموع♥♥



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*اول تصميم ليا بالفوتوشوب ♥♥ بحر الدموع♥♥

*


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

تصميم  جميل وخصوصاً انها الاولى 
الى الامام براااااااااافووووو


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> تصميم  جميل وخصوصاً انها الاولى
> الى الامام براااااااااافووووو


شكران شوفت
انا شطورة ازاى 
ما اهو اسمى سمورة
والدلع بين فى الصورة
اشكرك لتشجيعك الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل جدا تسلم أيدك
بجد رااائع شكرا


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حلو جدا جدا ​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جدا تسلم أيدك
> بجد رااائع شكرا


اشكرك استاذى الحبيب
ويارب اول تصميم ليا يعجبك
نورتينى


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حلو جدا جدا ​


اشكرك لتشجعك الرب يباركك
ويارب تعجبك الصورة


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

تصميم حلو جدا


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> تصميم حلو جدا


اشكرك اخى الحبيب نورت
شكرعلى التشجيبع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حلو جدااااا ياشاعرنااااااا
علي قد ماهو حزييين لكن جميييييل
وكلام معبر واصل للقلب بسهوله
ربنا يبعد عنك الوحدة والدموع
ويفرح قلبك يــــــسوع


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حلو جدااااا ياشاعرنااااااا
> علي قد ماهو حزييين لكن جميييييل
> وكلام معبر واصل للقلب بسهوله
> ربنا يبعد عنك الوحدة والدموع
> ويفرح قلبك يــــــسوع


والاجمل هو ردك الجميل
واشكرك على التشجيع
ديما رافعة معنوياتى يا اختى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

تصميم جميييل جدا جدا
ح أديلك تقييم بس ألف  لفة و أجيلك


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> تصميم جميييل جدا جدا
> ح أديلك تقييم بس ألف  لفة و أجيلك


هههه
اوك ماشى وشكران لردك الجميل نورتى


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*تصميم رائع جدا يا أخي سمير *

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *تصميم رائع جدا يا أخي سمير *
> 
> *بارك الله فيك*


اشكرك اخى
نورت


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكلة جميل وكلمات اجمل
بداية جميلة  موفقة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جمييييل يا سمييير:286:
 برافوو برافو على اول تصميم -- :big29:
 كمل بئا محاولات لحد ما تبقا  محترف:spor2:

عقبالى يا رب:ray::


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> شكلة جميل وكلمات اجمل
> بداية جميلة  موفقة


اشكرك اخىالحبيب
وانتظر التصميم الثانى ابداع
ههههههههههه
نورت


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جمييييل يا سمييير:286:
> *مرورك هو الاجمل*
> برافوو برافو على اول تصميم -- :big29:
> *اشكرك على التشجيع*
> ...


عليكى وعليا اعلمك وتبقى تلميذتى
تحت ايديا  وانا المعلم
ههههههههههههه


----------



## كلي أمل (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل اخي 

بس بدك تحاول تحمل خطوط جديده وفراشي واشكال 

بدك تتعلم دمج الصور عشان تصميمك  يطلع شكلو افضل  مع صور 

شكرآ على مجهودك كــ بدايه رائع


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عذاب قال:


> جميل اخي
> 
> بس بدك تحاول تحمل خطوط جديده وفراشي واشكال
> 
> ...


اولا اشكرك على ردك الجميل
ثانيا انالااعرف كيف اعمل هذة الاشياة التى
ذكرتها انااستخدم برنامج الفوت شوب بالعربى


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

برافوا . تصميم جميل وبداية تبشر بمصمم مميز
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> برافوا . تصميم جميل وبداية تبشر بمصمم مميز
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


اشكرك استاذى الحبيب
وزى ما قال اخويا عذاب
الحاجات اللى قال عليها عايزاعملها ومش بعرف
فينك يا بدايةالعمر
عععععععععع
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل جداً سمير و كلمات جميله
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

**بدآية جميلة *
ونتمنى إنهآ تستمر


*آلرب يبآرككـ**

* *


.،*​ 
​


----------



## marcelino (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حلوة اوى يا سمير 

بس حاول تطور نفسك بقى وتدخل صور​


----------



## candy shop (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حلوه اوى اوى سمير

تسلم ايدك 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*حلوة يا سمير 
على كدة قدام شوية هيبقى لينا مصمم شاطر فى الفوتو شوب *


----------



## zezza (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حلو كتيييييييير كبداية و الجملة اللى اختارتها معبرة اوى 
ربنا يوفقك و يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> جميل جداً سمير و كلمات جميله
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


اشكرك استاذى الحبيب
الرب يباركك نورت​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> **بدآية جميلة *
> ونتمنى إنهآ تستمر
> ...


اشكرك اختى سيكرت لتشجيعك
الرب يباركك وصلاواتك من اجلى
نورتى​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> حلوة اوى يا سمير
> 
> بس حاول تطور نفسك بقى وتدخل صور​


اولااشكرك استاذى الحبيب
لردك الجميل
اممم حاضر ومعلش لانى خبرتى
فى الفوتوشوب صفرا
ههههههه ونورت​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> حلوه اوى اوى سمير
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ​


اشكرك امى  كاندى صلاواتك من اجلى نورتى الرب يباركك وميرسية خالص ليكى​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حلوة يا سمير
> على كدة قدام شوية هيبقى لينا مصمم شاطر فى الفوتو شوب *


*اولا اشكرك لتشجيعك اختى شقاوة
امممم لالالا بلا شاطر بلا يحزنون هنا فى ناس
انا مجيش  حاجة قدامها وصلاواتك من اجلى
الرب يباركك ويارب التصميم عجبك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> حلو كتيييييييير كبداية و الجملة اللى اختارتها معبرة اوى
> ربنا يوفقك و يباركك


*اشكرك اختى الحبيبة
لتشجعك الجميل الرب يباركك
وصلاواتك من اجلى نورتى
*​


----------



## fredyyy (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*التصميم حلو خالص *

*بس المرة الجاية ... عاوزين حاجة عن الفرح *

.


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
  رااائع جدا​


----------



## happy angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصميم راااااائع جدا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *التصميم حلو خالص *
> 
> *بس المرة الجاية ... عاوزين حاجة عن الفرح *
> 
> .


اولا اشكرك لردك الجميل
اممممم التصميم التانىفى كلام مفرح
عن رب المجد يسوع المسيح
منتظر ردك فية
وشكر لردك الجميل


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> رااائع جدا​


اشكرك استاذى الحبيب نورت


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *تصميم راااااائع جدا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


اشكرك اختى الحبيبةعلى التشجيع نورتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا معاك تصميم جميل اوي


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك اختى مارتينا 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

احلي تقييم لاجدع سمير

ربنا معاك دايما


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> احلي تقييم لاجدع سمير
> 
> ربنا معاك دايما


اولا اشكرك لتشعجك الجميل
امممممممم واضح انو احلى تقييم
وميرسية ليكى ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*بداية جميلة جدا يا سمير
اكيد التصميمات المقبلة حتكون اجمل
 قريبا حتكمل لينا الدورة في غياب بداية العمر هههه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *بداية جميلة جدا يا سمير
> هى من ناحية بداية جميلة واضح انها بداية جميلة مؤثر محطمة للقلوب
> مغوغشة للعقول ههههههههههههههه
> اكيد التصميمات المقبلة حتكون اجمل
> ...


هههههههههه طبعن طبعن علاشانلما يجى بدايةالعمر بعدكدا هلاقى نفسو بيفكر مرة واتنين 
وثلاتةويقول ياترا  دى الدورةبتاعتى  اللى اناماسكها 
ولامش هى :t39::t39:
هههههههههههههههه
وميرسية لتشجيعك الرب يباركك
ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## girgis2 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*
تصميم حلو يا سمير
استمر

ربنا يوفقك

*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> تصميم حلو يا سمير
> استمر
> 
> ...


اشكرك استاذى الحبيب نورت


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رائع بجد وبداية موفقه
منتظرين منك الاحلى ...
استمر  *


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك اختى وايت انجل على التشجيع الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2012)

حلو خااااااااااااااااااااالص

والوانها حلوة


يالا منتظرين المزيد

الرب يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حلو خااااااااااااااااااااالص
> 
> والوانها حلوة
> 
> ...


شكر  لردك الجميل
نورت استاذى الحبيب


----------

